# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  Hacking Conventional Servos into 360' Degree rotational ones.

## Geoff

Hey guys,

I am just your average hobby robot lover, so for me spending the big bucks on the awesome digital super duper servos right now (like the ones that cost $180 ea) is not really something I am keen on doing, and not until I have my project well and truly working.. but how do I go about getting the protoype to do what I want without spending that money?

Well, it's actually not all that difficult. A while back I googled for some instructions on how to hack pretty much any servo, and eventually stumbled across this fantastic vid. 

There are many like it, but the best thing about this is it gives you a very simple explanation on how servos actually work, so for those that are new to robotics, you might find it interesting. The other cool part to this video, is it shows you how to hack a servo to convert it to a 360' degree rotational servo, which of course is cool if you want to make things like a self balancing robot and don't have any DC motors handy... or want a lower power consumption and gear torque for example.

So if you are into servos and would like to convert some of your old cheap ones and give them some new life, check this out!  :Big Grin:

----------

